# Ships Callsigns



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the callsigns of the following ships please

Texaco North America built 1969
E Hornsby Wasson(Chevron) built 1970
Esso Lincoln built 1961
Esso Caledonia built 1971
Thanks
Keith Adkins


----------



## Kepone (Aug 19, 2005)

Texaco North America built 1969 - GNEL
E Hornsby Wasson(Chevron) built 1970 - GNUY
Esso Lincoln built 1961 - GHZN
Esso Caledonia built 1971 - GOWR


----------



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Kepone said:


> Texaco North America built 1969 - GNEL
> E Hornsby Wasson(Chevron) built 1970 - GNUY
> Esso Lincoln built 1961 - GHZN
> Esso Caledonia built 1971 - GOWR


Thanks very much, I sailed on all four, but for some reason couldn't remember their callsigns


----------

